# Which is the best Computer-Related career?



## Jas.Savage (Apr 24, 2010)

I know for sure i want to work with computers. I'm just not sure as to what aspect yet. I need to learn more about each field of the computer industry before i decide. Which computer jobs pay the most? Technicians? Programmers? Networking? What? Also, what is a good college to enroll in for computers? Preferably near North Carolina/Georgia area. 
Thanks
~Jimmy


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Your interest is in which field?


----------



## Jas.Savage (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm not really sure..i'm still trying to find a interest. Probably programming. but maybe networking


----------



## jadonss (Jun 12, 2009)

Programming is promising, high demand. Can be a boring job though if you're not interested in it.

Don't look for what will get you money, find a career that you're interested in.


----------



## Jas.Savage (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah, it seems like it'd be kind of boring. Maybe i'll do something with networking.


----------



## tlhoward2 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just as proagony said, find what interests you most. For me, I loved working with routers when I was a teenager, for example, setting up routers, running cables, and what not. So I ended up going to ITT Tech for the Associates Degree in Computer Network Systems. High priced school but you pay for your education and are available all across America. They also have a programming path that you can go on which if you like to make the computer do exactly as you want it to do, and enjoy running command lines then programming might be your thing. Any field can take you to the top pay raise, it all depends on what intiative you have in yourself.
Goodluck!
Terry


----------



## Jas.Savage (Apr 24, 2010)

tlhoward2 said:


> Just as proagony said, find what interests you most. For me, I loved working with routers when I was a teenager, for example, setting up routers, running cables, and what not. So I ended up going to ITT Tech for the Associates Degree in Computer Network Systems. High priced school but you pay for your education and are available all across America. They also have a programming path that you can go on which if you like to make the computer do exactly as you want it to do, and enjoy running command lines then programming might be your thing. Any field can take you to the top pay raise, it all depends on what intiative you have in yourself.
> Goodluck!
> Terry


Yeah i thought about going to ITT. But i've heard it's not that great of a school. Would you recommend i go to a university or a tech school?


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

School is School. It depends on how much your willing to work hard and learn. If you don't work hard and only are there to pass the class, then of course it will be a crappy school.


----------



## Jas.Savage (Apr 24, 2010)

Alright. thanks for the help


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Armymanis said:


> School is School.


I'd have to disagree here, school is not school, and quite a few are not recognized or are looked down upon by employers. Thats why you want to view the accredidations a particular school has. Some only have 3 or 4, some have over 100.

Very very few Tech schools are recognized by IT employers since most of them are just there to teach people to pass a certification and not actually teach them the job.

How good the class is also really depends on the teacher. There is a teacher at my college now that is teaching networking and has no idea how to subnet or what the OSI model is. The students are teaching the teacher.

Having a degree is important, having certifications is important, enjoying your job is the most important.

But like the others have said, the most important thing for you to do is pick a career that you will enjoy doing and that will offer challenges to you. Look everywhere around you, people that love what they do are the one's going places and making money, the one's that hate thier job usually don't care about it and choose to not be very good at it.

Money will come when you have alot of experience, certifications, and know what your doing.

For example, just a few years ago, network engineers that knew virtualization could really name thier own salary. I know some engineers making only 40k a year while others are making over 250k

It's really the same thing for most IT related jobs, but one field that is growing at a huge rate that I didn't see mentioned here is IT security and virtualization security. Protecting the data is usually just as important as having the data.


----------

